# nw 29 gallon planted aquarium



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

Hi all! I'm Donna and I live in Salem Oregon. I'm new here, but I've done successful aquariums before, but I've never done a planted aquarium. Anyway, I'm planning on setting up a new 29 gallon planted aquarium. I'm getting the AquaClear 300/70 for filtration and for substrate I was going to go with either the Eco Complete or The CaribSea Floromax. In your opinion, which would be the better choice? From what I've been following here, everyone is pretty knowledgeable and I'll respect all of your opinions and take that into consideration. For lighting I'm just going to go what comes with the tank. 

I'm going to start setting up within the next month or two, so I thought I better start picking all the brains here. After I get the tank, I'll start off with the plants and plan on leaving it sit for a month or so to get established. I'm going with an Amazon theme. A pair of Bolivian Rams. A school of 10-12 Flame Tetra or Bloodfin Tetra and a small school of Panda Cory's...maybe 3 or 4. I know I'm pushing the limits on stocking, but with the higher filtration, lot's of plants and at least a 30% weekly water change, I hope I'll be okay. Let me what you think about this setup. Which would be better, the Bloodfins or the Flames? I've also been thinking about getting Oto's instead of Cory's . What do you think. Not sure of the water parameters just yet, but if I remember right from the last time, our water is pretty soft and neutral. Had good luck with my last aquarium.
:thankyou:


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

*new 29 gallon planted aquarium*

Hi all! I'm Donna and I live in Salem Oregon. I'm new here, but I've done successful aquariums before, but I've never done a planted aquarium. Anyway, I'm planning on setting up a new 29 gallon planted aquarium. I'm getting the AquaClear 300/70 for filtration and for substrate I was going to go with either the Eco Complete or The CaribSea Floromax. In your opinion, which would be the better choice? From what I've been following here, everyone is pretty knowledgeable and I'll respect all of your opinions and take that into consideration. For lighting I'm just going to go what comes with the tank. 

I'm going to start setting up within the next month or two, so I thought I better start picking all the brains here. After I get the tank, I'll start off with the plants and plan on leaving it sit for a month or so to get established. I'm going with an Amazon theme. A pair of Bolivian Rams. A school of 10-12 Flame Tetra or Bloodfin Tetra and a small school of Panda Cory's...maybe 3 or 4. I know I'm pushing the limits on stocking, but with the higher filtration, lot's of plants and at least a 30% weekly water change, I hope I'll be okay. Let me what you think about this setup. Which would be better, the Bloodfins or the Flames? I've also been thinking about getting Oto's instead of Cory's . What do you think. Not sure of the water parameters just yet, but if I remember right from the last time, our water is pretty soft and neutral. Had good luck with my last aquarium. :thankyou:

Edit: Two identical threads were started so I have merged them together. Byron.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Donna, and welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

To your questions:

Light. The fixture will be OK, but the tube/bulbs almost certainly not. But that is easily solved. If it is fluorescent tube, measure the existing tube end to end (minus the prongs) and that is the size. Look for a T8 [unless the tank comes with a T5 fixture] full spectrum or daylight type. Here you have some options. If you don't mind the higher cost, from the fish stores you can get Life-Glo 2 tubes. There is not much better for single-tube over a planted tank. ZooMed also make a similar one, slightly less expensive, called the Tropic Sun. If you want to save money, visit the hardware store (Lowe's, Home Depot, etc) and get a Phillips Alto Daylight Deluxe or a Sylvania [forgotten their name, it has a 6500K rating]. I use the Life-Glo 2 on all my single-tube tanks; I use 1 Life-Glo and one Phillips on my dual tube tanks.

Filter. I am not a fan of HOB (hang on back) filters for planted tanks. With plants, they will do the major filtration, so the filter is there simply to move water around, and this should be minimal to moderate, depending upon fish. Those you mention are forest fish, occurring in streams with little water current, lagoons, ponds and flooded forest. They will be less stressed and more relaxed with quiet water flows. Plus the issue of the plants. [You can read more on this in the series at the head of the Aquarium Plants sections of this forum, entitles "A Basic Approach to the Natural Planted Aquarium," those cover the basics behind low-tech or natural planted tanks.] I have a dual sponge filter in my 29g. It does the job nicely. I wold suggest something else if you had current-loving fish, but you don't. Filters should be decided based upon the fish that will be in the aquarium, as not all fish and all filters go together.

Substrate. I chose Seachem's Flourite over CarribSea's Eco-Complete. I saw both in the local store, and I preferred the less hard feel of Flourite. I have been warned that corys sometimes find E-C difficult, and I have lots of corys. [I have not seen the Floramax, but I have read that it too is quite rough.] I also did not want that "bacteria" stuff in E-C. I can't say it is good or bad, just un-necessary with plants, and I prefer letting nature do the work, rather than my pushing unnecessary substances into the aquarium. Flourite comes in several colours which is another nice feature. I choose Flourite Black. Flourite Dark (a dark brown) would also work with an Amazon theme. I'll attach a photo of my 70g flooded Amazon setup with Flourite Black.

Not much to say about your fish, except on the cory-oto question. Corys over otos. Corys are active all the time (except when they're "resting";-)) and quite comical for most of us. Otos you will hardly ever see. They handle algae, but only the common green type or diatoms. There are many species of cory; a minimum of 3 of each species if getting more than one species, otherwise 5 seems to work best for the medium-sized corys. More if they are one of the dwarf species.

Hope this helps start you off on your adventure.

Byron.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah go oregon... I hate the weather here. I would go with ADA for a main reason for you... the pH adjustment. towards the amazon side of the scale... Also I would get GBRs instead of bolivian rams but thats just me... Oregon is rainy all year :[


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

I read up on the planted aquarium article and you're right, I should go with the sponge instead of a HOB filter. I'll have to look into it a bit more. I originally went with the HOB out of familiarity. I've never used a sponge filter before, so I'm not even sure how to set one up, though it's probably pretty simple. I was leaning toward the cory's myself. I'm a little worried about overstocking, but I'll kind of play it by ear. With 2 bolivian rams, 12 tetras and 5 cory's, I think I'm a bit over, that's kinda why I was thinking about a power filter. I chose Bolivian rams cause they're supposed to be a little easier than the German Blues, and since I don't consider myself an "experienced" fishkeeper, I thought the Bolivians would be easier. I'm a knowledgeable fishkeeper at best. I'm always trying to learn as much as I can about the hobby. I can successfully cycle a tank and don't have any problem with water changes, feeding, ect. Keep the information coming! I'm interested in hearing more opinions


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

Living down here in Salem, I'm worried about where I'm going to get the Bolivian Rams. As far as I know, there are no pet stores, besides Petco and Petsmart and neither of them sell the Bolivian Ram. I'd like to find out if there are any fish stores up in Portland that carry them or if there is someone in the area that breeds them. If I can't find them locally, which on line fish store does the best job at the best price?


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

scooterlady said:


> Hi all! I'm Donna and I live in Salem Oregon. I'm new here, but I've done successful aquariums before, but I've never done a planted aquarium. Anyway, I'm planning on setting up a new 29 gallon planted aquarium. I'm getting the AquaClear 300/70 for filtration and for substrate I was going to go with either the Eco Complete or The CaribSea Floromax. In your opinion, which would be the better choice? From what I've been following here, everyone is pretty knowledgeable and I'll respect all of your opinions and take that into consideration. For lighting I'm just going to go what comes with the tank.
> 
> I'm going to start setting up within the next month or two, so I thought I better start picking all the brains here. After I get the tank, I'll start off with the plants and plan on leaving it sit for a month or so to get established. I'm going with an Amazon theme. A pair of Bolivian Rams. A school of 10-12 Flame Tetra or Bloodfin Tetra and a small school of Panda Cory's...maybe 3 or 4. I know I'm pushing the limits on stocking, but with the higher filtration, lot's of plants and at least a 30% weekly water change, I hope I'll be okay. Let me what you think about this setup. Which would be better, the Bloodfins or the Flames? I've also been thinking about getting Oto's instead of Cory's . What do you think. Not sure of the water parameters just yet, but if I remember right from the last time, our water is pretty soft and neutral. Had good luck with my last aquarium. :thankyou:


Hi Donna, and welcome to TFK!

I am going to go through what you wrote in order and let you know my opinions...

First off, Aquaclear makes great filters, I have an AC 50 and Marineland Penguin on my 29g. Love the AC, hate the marineland, lol. I think the AC 50 would be just fine, but considering they have relatively mild currents from the output and adjustable flows I am sure the extra filtration couldnt hurt.

As far as substrate goes, I have aquarium sand in my planted 15g and will be switching gravel substrate out for playsand in my 29g next month and fully plant it. I know more than a lot of members here on TFK have playsand in their planted tanks and it works great. 

If going with "factory" lighting (I do the same), make sure to try and stick to low to medium light plants. Stem plants absorb ammonia/ammonium faster since they grow faster, so if planted enough and with some stem plants, you can add fish right away and probably not feel a cycle in the tank... especially if you can borrow a fellow fish keepers old filter media or stick some of their established tank's gravel in a bio bag or panty hose and stick it in the filter to seed the tank. 

In my opinion, the rams, tetras, and cories would NOT overstock the tank, of course I wouldnt add them all at once though (I'd add the rams last though). As for the panda cories, they are a pretty sensitive to water parameters, and as with all cories would be best in a group of 5-6 or more (four usually being the agreed bare minimum). Otos should only be added to an established tank that has algae present. I'd start with the cories and then a few months later if you have algae then add maybe 3 otos if you want to. 

As far as which tetra, I personally like the look of the bloodfin tetra, but that is personal opinion. TFK has fish profiles you can access at the blue tab at the top, or by clicking the highlighted name in posts, so I would recommend checking their profiles and seeing if all the fish you want have over-lapping water parameter needs like temp, pH, hardness, as well as feeding needs, and behavioral traits. As far as the tetras go, I'd choose the one least nippy as long as they fit the water. 

If you have any more questions please let me or another member know, we would be glad to help. And for stocking assistance/guidence/ideas you can try www.aqadvisor.com it's not 100% but gives you a good idea of what you are looking at regarding capacity of stock and on filtration needs.


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> Hi Donna, and welcome to TFK!
> 
> I am going to go through what you wrote in order and let you know my opinions...
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info! I think most of the plants I'm planning on are either the low or medium light varieties. I can always upgrade the bulb if I need to. I'm starting to lean towards a sponge filter for my filtratiion. Someone here was telling me that the the types of fish I'm choosing don't really like alot of water movement and it would make the fish feel more secure, and I'm wanting to go as natural as I can...don't know if I'll go the tannin rout just yet, but I'd like it to look nice. Of course I won't put all the fish in at once...lol! I was actually going to cycle 2 tanks. I have a smaller 10 gallon that I want to use as a backup/quarantine tank. I was going to cycle with the tetras, since they're hardy and start with maybe 4 or 5 in each tank. Once they're cycled, I'll gradually put them all in the 29 gallon until I get to my desired number, then do the same with the cory's...5 total. Then I'm going to get 6 of the Bolivian Rams and see if I can get a pair out of that. Then I can sell the ones I don't want to keep. I'm planning on doing this right. I learned alot and made alot of mistakes with my last tank.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

the wet spot is in portland a little ways away but they have them... Filters don't do much besides the bacteria and catch debreis


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Silly me, I forgot the photo in my first post. It's attached here, sorry about that.

As Christople said, filters trap suspended particulate matter to keep the water clear. We let the plants do the filtering. It is a common misconception that more filtration (meaning larger or more filters) will handle more fish, but this is not the case. Filter move the water around. They remove the suspended matter. They provide space for nitrifying bacteria to colonize. But they can't substantially alter the water chemistry by removing "crud" like dissolved (liquid) waste, pheromones, etc. And of course in planted tanks more filtration does seem to affect the plants, and since they can do a better job of filtration anyway, we might as well let them get on with it.

Sponge are easy to set up; you buy the sponge filter unit, and attach it with a line of air tubing to a small pump. Done. The type in the attached picture is my preference, I have one of these in my 29g and another in my 20g. If this is your only aquarium using the air pump, it is wise to have a 2-valve unit with one line connected to the sponge filter and the second with just an airstone. It acts as a "bleeder" so you can control the air through the sponge filter but the air pump can still put out its maximum, and I gather it is good to keep it operating at capacity.

You have space in a 29 for the fish named, and more, esp with live plants. You're thinking Amazon so I'll stay with that theme (my favourite anyway;-)). We have fish profiles here, second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top, and each species profile gives water parameters, minimum tank size, numbers needed for shoaling fish, compatibility issues if any, etc. When a fish name appears in a post exactly as it is in the profile (scientific or common name), the name will be shaded and you can click on it to see the profile, example Bolivian Ram or Mikrogeophagus altispinosus. As it mentions in the profile, always get both of them together. Once a Bolivian is in the tank, especially if it is a male, it considers the tank its territory, and any intruder (another Ram) is trespassing. Male and female are difficult to sex in young fish.

The Wet Spot in Portland is quite a store i believe, and I'm sure they could get practically any Amazonian fish you wanted. Most will be wild caught, so collecting times are seasonal by law in Brazil and Peru.

Byron.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I saw two identical threads, so I have merged them. This way we will all be seeing the same issues and suggestions, which will allow for a better informed response from everyone.

On the cycling, with live plants you won't have a "cycle" that is discernable. Plants are so efficient at grabbing ammonium (ammonia) they out-comppete most of the bacteria, and with plants you don't have the nitrite/nitrate stage. Once the tank is planted, you can add the tetra with no worries.

On the rams, I would suggest waiting until you find some in the store, and observe how they interact in the store tank. If they are not juveniles, some of the male/female characteristics noted in our profile will be noticeable, plus the male's tolerance of females and intolerance of other males strictly in their behaviours will be obvious. Just a thought.

I would get a decent tube for the light, as I mentioned previously. Plants will not start off well with poor light. Light drives photosynthesis, and that is how plants grow. Algae though is always waiting to take advantage, and being able to use any light and especially in a new tank that is unstable in water for a while, this can be problematic.

Byron.


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

Thanks! Nice to know that there's a tropical fish store fairly local. It's kinda far, but I'd rather do that than have them shipped. I was planning on waiting to get the Bolivian Rams till last and it would be great if I could be lucky enough to find a bonded pair, but if not, I was going to go with 6 juveniles and let them choose their own and return the ones I don't want. Nice to know that the cycling will be easier with the plants and I'll definitely look into getting the sponge filter and upgrade the light. I think most of the plants I'm getting are low to medium in light requirements. Was trying to stay away from plants with high light requirements, but I know I'll need a full spectrum light. Also, thanks for merging the thread...makes life simpler and I'm always for that.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

youu don't get money back... their return policy is terrible only 24 hours... they do except donations though


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

I'm sure I can sell them on Craigslist. I never see them for sale, but I see other Cichlids for sale in my area. I'm sure there won't be any problem finding new homes for them...


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

also maybe people on this forum would like them.. not me but others.


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

Exactly! And if I'm successful with the pair, who knows, there could be fry!


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

It was the fish profiles that won me over. I liked the fact that I could find out which species would tolerate cycling the best and that was how I came up with what I'm putting in the tank. I was first looking at Serpae Tetra, but decided against them because of the fact that a large school of them just wouldn't do for a 29 gallon and I eliminated some of the other tetras because of being too fragile to cycle with. I always figured I could try some of these Tetras later on.


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

Forgot to comment on your pics. Your tank is amazing and I hope someday to have one that looks half as nice! And thanks for the picture of the sponge filter setup. Does it come that way or am I going to have to build it? I've never seen one before...


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

Christople said:


> also maybe people on this forum would like them.. not me but others.


Only if I can find someone close. I'd not be willing to ship. I'll definitely let everyone know when the time comes...


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

scooterlady said:


> Forgot to comment on your pics. Your tank is amazing and I hope someday to have one that looks half as nice! And thanks for the picture of the sponge filter setup. Does it come that way or am I going to have to build it? I've never seen one before...


You can buy them in many fish stores, or online. Mine are made by Hagen, in the Elite line (they make air pumps, filters, heaters I think, all under the "Elite" name). That photo was a different manufacturer, but they look the same. Here's the Elite though, below. You will need an air pump and air line tubing, that's all plus this unit.

Thanks for your compliments. Check out my other tanks, some are "former", under "Aquariums" below my name on the left. All are set up the same, that very simple, natural approach.

Byron.


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

Byron said:


> You can buy them in many fish stores, or online. Mine are made by Hagen, in the Elite line (they make air pumps, filters, heaters I think, all under the "Elite" name). That photo was a different manufacturer, but they look the same. Here's the Elite though, below. You will need an air pump and air line tubing, that's all plus this unit.
> 
> Thanks for your compliments. Check out my other tanks, some are "former", under "Aquariums" below my name on the left. All are set up the same, that very simple, natural approach.
> 
> Byron.



Is there any particular size I need to get, both on the filter and the air pump for a 29 gallon tank?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

scooterlady said:


> Is there any particular size I need to get, both on the filter and the air pump for a 29 gallon tank?


It comes in one size, I have one in my 20g and one in my 29g.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

If you have the money, an enriched substrate couldn't hurt...

By no means should you think it's a requirement though. (just my two cents.)

I'd definately go with the flame tetra since they're a bit smaller. When you plant the tank, I'd add 6 tetras, wait two weeks, add 6 more, wait, then the cories, wait, then the rams...


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

redchigh said:


> If you have the money, an enriched substrate couldn't hurt...
> 
> By no means should you think it's a requirement though. (just my two cents.)
> 
> I'd definately go with the flame tetra since they're a bit smaller. When you plant the tank, I'd add 6 tetras, wait two weeks, add 6 more, wait, then the cories, wait, then the rams...


That's the trouble with these long threads, we forget what came at the beginning.:lol:

Donna mentioned Eco-Complete, and I recommended Flourite instead because it is less sharp and with corys (also mentioned) that's better.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah definetly a good substrate


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

redchigh said:


> If you have the money, an enriched substrate couldn't hurt...
> 
> By no means should you think it's a requirement though. (just my two cents.)
> 
> I'd definately go with the flame tetra since they're a bit smaller. When you plant the tank, I'd add 6 tetras, wait two weeks, add 6 more, wait, then the cories, wait, then the rams...


Thanks...now I just got to find one...was at Petsmart today and didn't see any...


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Neither pecto or petsmart carry them. You may have to seach for a specialized fish store or order online.


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

Christople said:


> Neither pecto or petsmart carry them. You may have to seach for a specialized fish store or order online.


okay, thanks! Told you I was not familiar wtih sponge filters...lol!


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Aquarium Supplies, Pet Supplies and Pond Supplies by That Fish Place - That Pet Place has it, thats where i got it and the shipping for it was only 10 bucks even with 2 bags of the stuff so it wasnt too terrible.


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

SinCrisis said:


> Aquarium Supplies, Pet Supplies and Pond Supplies by That Fish Place - That Pet Place has it, thats where i got it and the shipping for it was only 10 bucks even with 2 bags of the stuff so it wasnt too terrible.


That's not too bad! I'll definitely be looking into it. A question about power filters. I was looking at an AquaClear with the variable flow control. If I was to use a very small one with the flow turned down and no activated charcoal, would that be a possible alternative?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

scooterlady said:


> That's not too bad! I'll definitely be looking into it. A question about power filters. I was looking at an AquaClear with the variable flow control. If I was to use a very small one with the flow turned down and no activated charcoal, would that be a possible alternative?


While they are good filters, i do not like HOB (hang on back) in planted tanks. There is too much water movement and surface disturbance. Other thing is, in a power outage they can go dry and burn out.


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

redchigh said:


> If you have the money, an enriched substrate couldn't hurt...
> 
> By no means should you think it's a requirement though. (just my two cents.)
> 
> I'd definately go with the flame tetra since they're a bit smaller. When you plant the tank, I'd add 6 tetras, wait two weeks, add 6 more, wait, then the cories, wait, then the rams...


I have decided to go with the flame tetras...actually going to go with a 20 gallon long. Was looking at the 29. but it was a little bigger than I expected, and I really liked the look of the 20 gallon. Should I cut back on the stocking due to the smaller tank size?


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

Byron said:


> That's the trouble with these long threads, we forget what came at the beginning.:lol:
> 
> Donna mentioned Eco-Complete, and I recommended Flourite instead because it is less sharp and with corys (also mentioned) that's better.


that's why I decided to go with the Flourite...learning alot here!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

scooterlady said:


> I have decided to go with the flame tetras...actually going to go with a 20 gallon long. Was looking at the 29. but it was a little bigger than I expected, and I really liked the look of the 20 gallon. Should I cut back on the stocking due to the smaller tank size?


Ironically, as the 20 long and the 29 have the same surface area, there is not much difference when it comes to stocking. However, internal space still has to be considered, in terms of what the fish species needs.

I've forgotten what was mentioned for stocking, but as a general guide for a 20L I would say five corys, a group of 7 of one of the medium tetra (Flame are "medium" to me), and there is room for something else such as a group (7-8) of surface hatchetfish (one of the Carnegiella species which are smaller), or a smallish catfish like a Whiptail Catfish or Farlowella (Twig Catfish) for interest.

Byron.


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

Byron said:


> Ironically, as the 20 long and the 29 have the same surface area, there is not much difference when it comes to stocking. However, internal space still has to be considered, in terms of what the fish species needs.
> 
> I've forgotten what was mentioned for stocking, but as a general guide for a 20L I would say five corys, a group of 7 of one of the medium tetra (Flame are "medium" to me), and there is room for something else such as a group (7-8) of surface hatchetfish (one of the Carnegiella species which are smaller), or a smallish catfish like a Whiptail Catfish or Farlowella (Twig Catfish) for interest.
> 
> Byron.


In the 29 I was going to put 12 flame tetra, 5 cory's and a pair of bolivian rams.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

scooterlady said:


> In the 29 I was going to put 12 flame tetra, 5 cory's and a pair of bolivian rams.


I would reduce the Flames to 8 or maybe 9. When they and the Rams attain their mature sizes it will be crowded mid-water, which is why I mentined surface or anotther substrate fish previously, to spread out the territories.


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

Byron said:


> I would reduce the Flames to 8 or maybe 9. When they and the Rams attain their mature sizes it will be crowded mid-water, which is why I mentined surface or anotther substrate fish previously, to spread out the territories.



I was thinking about adding some hatchets, just wasn't sure if I should with the smaller tank, but now I think I will!...just don't know how many...


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

6 plus


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes. But decide which species, some are larger than others. I myself prefer the species in Carnegiella because they are smaller. The popular marble hatchetfish occurs in this genus, Carnegiella strigata. And the Black-winged hatchetfish, Carnegiella marthae, is lovely. The third in this genus, the pygmy hatchetfish, is quite delicate. With the marble or black-wing, 7-8 would be fine. But then I would have 7-8 Flame Tetra. And the Bolivians. And the corys (5). With plants this would be fine. And hatchets need some floating plants.

Byron.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

Byron said:


> Yes. But decide which species, some are larger than others. I myself prefer the species in Carnegiella because they are smaller. The popular marble hatchetfish occurs in this genus, Carnegiella strigata. And the Black-winged hatchetfish, Carnegiella marthae, is lovely. The third in this genus, the pygmy hatchetfish, is quite delicate. With the marble or black-wing, 7-8 would be fine. But then I would have 7-8 Flame Tetra. And the Bolivians. And the corys (5). With plants this would be fine. And hatchets need some floating plants.
> 
> Byron.


Thanks for the info...I'll have to see what's available in my area...I really want to limit my trips to Portland...hate driving up there...lol! I think I saw Silver Hatchets at Petsmart, but I know they get a little bigger...


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The Wet Spot has a website, though I can't say whether or not it is up to date with fish in stock. But I'm sure a call or email would get an answer. Wild-caught fish are seasonal of course.

I would not put the Silver Hatchetfish in a 20g, they do get larger and need a bit more space for a decent group. And without a group, they will not do well.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

they stock every friday... hehe i would know. go there so often. Whats wrong with portland?


----------



## scooterlady (May 7, 2011)

Christople said:


> they stock every friday... hehe i would know. go there so often. Whats wrong with portland?



My lis of what's wrong with Portland is too long to mention here...lol! I'd rather stick with fish that I can find locally if possible. I'd almost rather pay to have them shipped than drive up there.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a few too but yeah... I don't live in the city jsut by it


----------

